# salt help please



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

what the hell is this silver like algae stuff on my sand ? How can I get rid of it and I was thinking about gettin a couple more snails and a hermit crab but the snails soon I could have my water checked tommorow at the lfs what are your thoughts?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

try adding a lawnmower blennie


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no idea - weres Pack?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Take your water in for a check... BECUASE, all that stuff you add will die. It's just like Pleco's and Corys in Freshwater. If you tank is nasty they eat off the bottom and die. Thats what the Hermits will do and too a limited extent what your snails will do. Also, If I remember correctly you only have a 10g Tank right? Thats why. A 10g Tank is ALOT of work. Especially with the Load you have in it! You should get a bigger tank. I know, I had a 33g and a 38G tanks that were salt water. Now I have a 90G. And the 90g Is half the amount of work that just ONE of those tanks are. The Bigger the Better! Makes it more like the ocean. But just a thought. It worked wonders for me! OH AND no Lawnmower, Not in your tank! It will be WAY too full.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay I don't want any of my babies today or I will do this all day


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Take your water in for a check... BECUASE, all that stuff you add will die. It's just like Pleco's and Corys in Freshwater. If you tank is nasty they eat off the bottom and die. Thats what the Hermits will do and too a limited extent what your snails will do. Also, If I remember correctly you only have a 10g Tank right? Thats why. A 10g Tank is ALOT of work. Especially with the Load you have in it! You should get a bigger tank. I know, I had a 33g and a 38G tanks that were salt water. Now I have a 90G. And the 90g Is half the amount of work that just ONE of those tanks are. The Bigger the Better! Makes it more like the ocean. But just a thought. It worked wonders for me! OH AND no Lawnmower, Not in your tank! It will be WAY too full.


















well put G.B.

also if you can get pic they would really be helpful pcrose...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

be cool pcrose and you will beat the battle get your boyfriend to post some pics, you have people here willing to help you, but you have to help them as well........


----------

